# Pecky Cypress



## four2knapp

My clients have pecky cypress in their 1958 home. Most of it (pic 2) has some kind of sealer and a glaze lightening the color while maintaining the wood grain and holes. They want me to repeat the process in the FR (pic 3). The FR's pecky cypress looks like it has never been treated and it very rough -pic 3 is a close up of the practice board.

Anybody have any experience with this type of wood species? 

After a thorough vac/dusting, I am wondering if Faux Effects FX thinner would seal it then a thin glaze of Stain & Seal pickling white?


----------



## epretot

I have sealed this product before. I uses Zar waterborne interior. I sprayed it on. 

I'm not familiar with the product you mentioned, however, sealing it first may be necessary.

I can confidently say, the material in your close-up, is much more rough than what I sealed. Besides the knots and holes, it was basically smooth.


----------



## four2knapp

epretot said:


> I can confidently say, the material in your close-up, is much more rough than what I sealed. Besides the knots and holes, it was basically smooth.


I know it is *very* rough and looks as though it has never been treated with anything. So there are variations in the tone of the wood depending on the previous artwork etc. It looks like exterior cedar.....with the rough side showing.

Thanks for the spraying tip. Did you only apply the Zar Sealer? Anything else?


----------



## epretot

No. The customer specifically wanted it to look natural, even low sheen.


----------

